# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Turusta

## Waltsu

Toisen lakkopäivän 7.3. kuvasatoa nähtävissä täällä. Joitakin linjoja ajettiin tavallista isommilla busseilla, osa linjoista ajoi vain toista puolikastaan, ja vuorovälejä oli harvennettu. Liikennelaitoksen linjoilla oli normaalit vuorovälit - harvennus olikin iskenyt linjanumeroihin...

----------


## onnibussi

> Toisen lakkopäivän 7.3. kuvasatoa nähtävissä täällä. Joitakin linjoja ajettiin tavallista isommilla busseilla, osa linjoista ajoi vain toista puolikastaan, ja vuorovälejä oli harvennettu. Liikennelaitoksen linjoilla oli normaalit vuorovälit - harvennus olikin iskenyt linjanumeroihin...


Miten noihin lakkokuviin yleensä suhtaudutaan, onko täysin luvallista julkaista kuvia ja mitä niissä saa olla? Siis nyt tarkoitan lakko-ajan kuvia, en kuvia normaalitilanteen liikenteestä. Luin jostain että lakko-ajan kuvista voi tulla juridisia ongelmia. Tosin se taitaa liittyä pikemmin kai lakkovahtien ottamiin kuviin matkustajista tms.

Mainittakoon selvennykseksi etten itse ole minkään bussifirman palveluksessa ja kuvauksissani en yleensä edes huoli matkustajia enkä kuskeja kuviini  :Wink:  . Kuvailen vain busseja.

----------


## Compact

Tietysti saa kuvata! Kysymys on täysin outo.

Lisäksi toivoisin, että kuvissa näkyisi myös ihmisiä. Niitä vartenhan ne bussitkin kulkevat. Ei täällä "vielä" ole Pohjois-Korean meininkiä eikä neutronipommiakaan ole tiputettu. Että kaikki elollinen kuolee ja vain esineet jäävät paikoilleen.

Pientä vaivaa tietenkin kuvaajan pitää nähdä, että ne pahuksen haitat eli ns. matkustajat ovat jossain muualla, kuin kuvan kohteen edessä, mutta ihmisiä sivulle, taakse ja vaunun sisälle - kiitos!

----------


## onnibussi

> Tietysti saa kuvata! Kysymys on täysin outo.
> 
> Lisäksi toivoisin, että kuvissa näkyisi myös ihmisiä. Niitä vartenhan ne bussitkin kulkevat. Ei täällä "vielä" ole Pohjois-Korean meininkiä eikä neutronipommiakaan ole tiputettu. Että kaikki elollinen kuolee ja vain esineet jäävät paikoilleen.
> 
> Pientä vaivaa tietenkin kuvaajan pitää nähdä, että ne pahuksen haitat eli ns. matkustajat ovat jossain muualla, kuin kuvan kohteen edessä, mutta ihmisiä sivulle, taakse ja vaunun sisälle - kiitos!


Syy miksi itse jätän matkustajat ja kuskin mieluiten pois kuvista tai vähintäänkin retusoin tunnistamattomaksi on yksinkertaisesti vain se ettei varmasti kukaan tule verenimijälakimiehen kanssa syyttämään yksityisyytensä menettämisestä. Minä kun en ala jokaiselta lupia kysymään, siksi on helpompi ettei kuvissa ole kenenkään naamaa.  :Very Happy: 

Mitä sitten lakkovahtien ottamiin kuviin tulee niin tosiaan joku toisaalla esitti väitettä että heidän ottamista kuvista saattaisi tulla ongelmia. Mene ja tiedä, ite en tosiaan ole bussifirmojen kanssa muussa tekemisissä kuin vaan penkkiä kuluttamassa persauksillani.

----------


## Waltsu

Ilmeisesti kansalaisten keskuudessa on epäselvää se, missä ja mitä saa kuvata ja miten niitä kuvia saa julkaista. Kamera-lehdessä 2/2004 julkaistu artikkeli kertoo seikkaperäisesti kuvaamisen pelisäännöistä. Bussiin nousevia ihmisiä saa siis vapaasti kuvata, eikä hankaluuksia tule kuvaajalle edes silloin, kun kuvaa jonkun herran ns. väärän leidin seurassa.

Ja täytyy niiden matkustajien joskus olla kuvaajan ja bussin välissäkin, muuten jälkipolvet jäävät ihmettelemään, että miten ne ihmiset sinne bussin sisään oikein pääsivät... Toiset kuvaavat busseja varikolla ilman haittatekijöitä, toiset toreilla matkustajineen, kolmannet bussin kiitäessä pitkin katuja, neljännet milloin mitenkin...

----------


## Compact

Ei liity säikeen hienoihin kuviin millään muotoa vaan vain Onnibussin tekstiin:

Tyyppikuva vs. linjakuva

Tyyppikuva otetaan kalustosta matalassa yleisvalaistuksessa niin että alakertakin näkyy hyvin. Kun sellainen hyvä on kerran otettu, ei sellaista tarvitse toiste ottaa, jos kohde ei ole miksikään muuttunut.

Linjakuva on sitten ihan eri asia: sehän kuvaa kalustoa käyttöliikenteessä eri maisemissa ja erilaisessa kaupunki- yms. miljöössä. Jos ei siinä yhteydessä näy eloa niin sehän vain osoittaa, että turhaa on sillä vehkeellä liikennöidä, kun ei se matkustajiakaan kiinnosta. Aivan liian harvoin, jos tuskin koskaan, näkee kalustoa kuvatun pysäkillä, jossa siihen on menossa ns. matkustajia. Kuvat ovat kyllä lähes täysin neutronityylisiä. Yksi vihje: kuvaa pysäkiltä liikkeelle lähtenyt kalusto niin että pysäkki ja sinne jääneet (muita vuoroja odottava sakki) näkyy kaluston peräpään jälkeen. Ei tule siis kaluston eteen, mutta näkee, että miksi sitä liikennöidään. Ja lisäksi enemmän kuvia ovipuolelta, ei aina sileältä sivulta!

Olen huomannut tämän omia kuvia jälkikäteen arvioidessani.

----------


## Eira

> Miten noihin lakkokuviin yleensä suhtaudutaan, onko täysin luvallista julkaista kuvia ja mitä niissä saa olla? Siis nyt tarkoitan lakko-ajan kuvia, en kuvia normaalitilanteen liikenteestä. Luin jostain että lakko-ajan kuvista voi tulla juridisia ongelmia. Tosin se taitaa liittyä pikemmin kai lakkovahtien ottamiin kuviin matkustajista tms.
> Mainittakoon selvennykseksi etten itse ole minkään bussifirman palveluksessa ja kuvauksissani en yleensä edes huoli matkustajia enkä kuskeja kuviini  . Kuvailen vain busseja.


Onnibussi varmaan tarkoittaa lakonaikaisia kuvia, joista kuljettaja on tunnistettavissa. Eräissä tapuksissa jotkut foorumilla satunnaisesti surffailevat saattavat tehdä tiettyjä johtopäätöksiä. Tietysti lakon aikana voi ottaa bussikuvia, ja kannattaakin ottaa erikoistilanteesta, mutta mahdollisten turhien jälkipuheiden välttämiseksi kannattaa ottaa kuvat niin, ettei kuljettaja näy ja ole tunnistettavissa. (peittyy tuulilasin heijastuksiin ym.).

----------


## Waltsu

Huhtikuun kuvakavalkadi alkoi jo eilen tien sivuun kellahtaneen bussin nostolla ja jatkuu tänään räntäsateisissa merkeissä kuljettajien joutuessa välillä ulkotöihinkin.

----------


## Waltsu

Lisää kuvia esillä Pääskyvuoren linkkitornin vaiheilta 12.4. sekä mm. Kakskerran koululta 19.4. 

Tulipa vihdoin kuvattua Kakskerran koululaislinja 72 SL:n väreissä, vaikken saanutkaan linjakuvaa Kaivoisista kuten olin suunnitellut. Kas kun 12.10-lähtö vastoin aikataulukirjan tietoa ei ajakaan Erikvallaan, vaan linja 14 käy hakemassa lapset koulusta. Eikä kamera tietenkään ollut valmiina kuvaamaan 14:n spesiaalia... Seuraavaa 72:n kierrosta en sitten jäänyt odottelemaan.

Mutta onpahan sitten syytä käydä Kakskerrassa uudemman kerran!

----------


## JT

Komealta tuo ex. Jyrkilä näyttää seitsikon/TLO:n väreissä. Linjakilvet sopivat minusta mahtavasti tuohon autoon ja näyttää siinä olevan myös asianmukaiset penkit.  :Smile:  

Hienot kuvat!

----------


## Waltsu

27.4. ulkoilutin kameraani Paattistentien varrella ja Räntämäen asemalla ja parina muuna päivänä vähän muualla.

----------


## Waltsu

Tällä kertaa vuorossa on pienimuotoinen kuvapläjäys vappuaaton poikkeusreiteistä.

----------


## Waltsu

Toukokuu on jo pitkällä ja olen ehtinyt kuvailla mm. Pansion maisemia sekä joitakin tilureita torin laidalla. Toukokuun hajakuviakin on esillä.

----------


## Waltsu

Pari kuvakoostetta lisää - 18.5.2006 ja 25.5.2006. Jälkimmäisessä on kuvia Turun matkustajakäyttöisestä joukkoliikennevälineestä: kampiföristä.

----------


## Waltsu

Pyhäehtoon 28.5.2006 kuvasatsista löytyy myös Julinin uusi teli-Scala, jonka väritys poikkeaa hieman aiemmista TLO-värisistä Scaloista.

----------


## Waltsu

06.06.06 oli hyvä päivä piipahtaa Suikkilassa kuvaamassa muutama kuutonen.

----------


## Waltsu

7.7. tuli sitten poljettua muinaisen seiskan maisemiin eli Hirvensaloon. Muita viime aikojen kuvausreissuja olen tehnyt mm. Jäkärlään, Ruskolle ja Martinmäen suunnalle. Kesäkuisia hajakuvia on myös esillä.

----------


## aki

en taida kovin pahasti erehtyä jos veikkaisin että turun suunnan kalusto on jo n. 90% matalalattiaista, ainakaan viimeaikaisiin kuviin ei ole yhtään korkeaa autoa eksynyt.

----------


## Waltsu

Tuoreehkoina lisäyksinä ovat mm. Masku, Naantali, Raisio 20.7.2006 ja heinäkuiset hajakuvat. Yli-Maarian ja Rauhakylän kautta Orikedolle 14.8.2006 suuntautuneen pyöräretken anti voisi sopia huomisesta alkaen myös kadonneita reittejä käsittelevään viestiketjuun.

Ja onhan tuollakin jotain...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja onhan tuollakin jotain...


Hesalaisten tyytyessä kuvaamaan kaalimatoja Waltsu ottaa ja kuvaa oikeita kärmeksiä... :o

----------


## kal_luppi

Waltsu kyseli tuosta Raisiossa sijaitsevasta Miekelän kääntöpaikasta http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/0607/miekela_kp.jpg, että onko se vielä käytössä, niin ei ole enää. Raision Linjan aikaan se oli vielä jossain vaiheessa käytössä, mutta siitäkin taitaa olla jo likemmäs kymmenen vuotta aikaa, ellei jopa enemmän.

----------


## Waltsu

Kamera on taas viime aikoina kierrellyt - kohteina mm. Itäinenkatu ja Raisio sekä Kastu, jota ennen tuli kastuttuakin kunnolla.

----------


## Waltsu

Tulinpa piipahtaneeksi Salossa, jonka linja-autoasemalta nappasin muutaman kuvan Vainion ym. vaunuista. Samaisessa koosteessa on myös turkulaisia iltapäivän ihmeitä.

Kertaanpa tässä vielä toisaalla mainitut kavalkadit: Uusi hieno Scala ja Mamma mia, mitä busseja!

----------


## miksu

Kenenkäs tulokas tämä on? http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/060928/ahi390.html

----------


## Naamari

> Kenenk&#228;s tulokas t&#228;m&#228; on? http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/060928/ahi390.html



Oliskohan Citybussin

----------


## Waltsu

Talvi tuli (ainakin hetkeksi) ja pari viikkoa sitten oli vielä syksy.

----------


## Waltsu

Sateinen lauantai 11.11.2006 palautti taas syksyn harmauden.

----------


## Waltsu

Helmikuun alkupuolella nähtiin (la 3.2.) ja ei nähty (su 11.2.) aurinkoa. Busseja näkyi molempina päivinä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hienoja kuvia, ja vielä hienompaa on, että lopultakin Turkulaiset ovat hankkineet Scaloja reilusti kaupunkikuvaan. :Smile:   Toki esim Vainiolla on ollut Scala jo monta vuotta, mutta TLO:n isännät ovat olleet varovaisia kokeilemaan Lahtelaisia. No, lähitulevaisuudessa Scaloja tullee runsaasti lisää Turkuun...ja onneksi niitä ei saa Volvon alustalla - ainakaan -04 mallisia 8700 Volvoja ei voi verratakaan vanhoihin kunnon B10BLE Volvoihin, kehitys on mennyt niissä outoon suuntaan! :Icon Frown:

----------


## Waltsu

Äänestyksen päätyttyä voidaan katsella hiukan vaalimainoksia ja miksei muitakin maaliskuisia kuvia.

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäaikataulukauden alku toi iloksemme mm. uudet linjat 194 ja 195, joita voi ihailla täällä. Tällä viikolla päättyi myös vuosikymmeniä kestänyt sinisävyinen kausi linjoilla 12 ja 20 - pienimuotoinen hyvästijättöpläjäys nähtävissä täällä.

----------


## JSL

Kyllä on kovaa TLO:n ja Simo tappelu Myllyn ajoista! Nyt näkyy TLO saaneen sen mitä Andersson kokeili, eli Kuninkojan linjan jatkeen Haunisiin.

----------


## Waltsu

26.4.2007 kamera löysi Anderssonin uutuuksien lisäksi Jalon ja Vainion hankintoja. Ja osuipa linssiin myös Paraisille muuttanut entinen Åberg.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tässä myös muutama otos.

----------


## Waltsu

Lauantain ratoksi kävin Ruissalossa bongaamassa mm. valkovuokkoja. Sinivuokkoja ei näkynyt edes keskustassa, vaikka valtiolle olisi ollut helppoa rahaa tiedossa. Bussipainotteinen kuvakavalkadi selventänee asiaa...

----------


## JT

Turussa sitä sitten panostetaan myös istumien avulla matkustusmukavuuteen vuodesta toiseen, kuten tästä kuvasta käy ilmi. :Razz:   Noissa Safe-istuimissa istuessa tuskin tulee samanlaisia vaivoja kuin Relax-kaupunkiautoistuimissa, jossa istuminen on ikään kuin seisomisen ja istumisen väliltä ja saa koko ajan hilata takapuolta selkänojaan kiinni jottei luiskahda lattialle.

----------


## Aleksi.K

On näköjään samaa tasoa penkit, kun Pohjolan Liikenteen vakiovuoro-autoissa, joita näkee mm. U280 ja U290-linjoilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Moi! onkos tietoa, minkä firman bussi tämä on? aika tuntematon väritys... http://www.kolumbus.fi/~kf4983/26042...04073730A.html

----------


## Waltsu

Uusimmassa kuvasatsissa mm. TLO-värinen Flyer ja täysin väritön Valtasen uushankinta.

----------


## Waltsu

Toukokuun aikana on bussien kanssa kuviin osunut mm. partiolaisia, nostokurkinosturi ja naisia. 

Pernon lukion lakkautuksen myötä katoaa kouluvuoden päättyessä myös linja 83 Runosmäestä, joten kävinpä senkin kuvaamassa aamulenkilläni Kiikussa.

----------


## JSL

Onko tämä kuva http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/junat/99-03/vr_2636.jpg otettu Suikkilantieltä, niin että veturi on menossa Turkuhallin vaihteelle päin?

----------


## JSL

> Moi! onkos tietoa, minkä firman bussi tämä on? aika tuntematon väritys... http://www.kolumbus.fi/~kf4983/26042...04073730A.html


Toi on Lehtisen Jarin auto eli Turkubus.

----------


## Waltsu

> Onko tämä kuva http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/junat/99-03/vr_2636.jpg otettu Suikkilantieltä, niin että veturi on menossa Turkuhallin vaihteelle päin?


Tällä kertaa ei ollakaan ihan Turussa eikä lähiseudullakaan. Kuva on otettu Taivalkosken Talonpojantieltä niin, että tuo ruokatunnin ajan parkissa oleva veturi jatkaa jonkun ajan päästä kohti Taivalkosken asemaa.

Toisistamme tietämättä Jarkkokin otti kuvan ko. tilanteesta: http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/6526

----------


## JSL

Kiitti tiedosta!

----------


## Waltsu

Niille jotka eivät vielä ole löytäneet viimeaikaisia otoksiani: Kesäkuuta, Naantalia, Kakskertaa, Tampereen valtatien vartta ja Varissuon - keskustan väliä.

----------


## Waltsu

Heinä-elokuun vaihde on poikkeusreittien aikaa - ainakin kolmessa kohtaa on katujen sulkeminen aiheuttanut tilapäisiä reittimuutoksia: Down by the Laituri ja Kähärin katutyö sekä Kanslerintien putkityö.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyt on kamera kierrellyt keskustassa; maanantaina satoi, ja torstaina dokumentoin 30:n poikkeusreitin, joka kestää peräti vuodenvaihteen yli.

----------


## Waltsu

Elokuun hajakuvia sekä SL-Scaloja tässä ja tässä. Saa katsoa.

----------


## Waltsu

Tarjousyhteenliittymä SAL&TI (Citybus, Jalo, Julin, Lehtinen, Muurinen ja Nyholm) ajoi viimeiset ajonsa tänään 26.9.2007 Paattisten ja Jäkärlän suunnalla. Huomenna linjoja sitten ajaakin SL-Autolinjat uusilla Scaloillaan. Viimeisen sinivalkoisen päivän kuvia täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Eilisen Paattisten fillarilenkin jälkeen saatte tänään tyytyä torikuviin. Savolaeskyyvissä Puattisille, olokeepa hyvät!

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuun ensimmäisen, toisen ja kolmannen viikon sekä kuun lopun kuvia.

Ja tulipa poikettua Tampereellakin pieniä ja isoja kulkimia katselemassa.

----------


## Waltsu

Loppuvuoden vähiä Turku-kuvia marraskuulta ja joulukuulta sekä hetkonen Pasilan asemalla.

Parempaa kuvaustahtia yrittäen toivotan Kuvauksellista Uutta Vuotta 2008!

----------


## Waltsu

Valon päivän (3.2.) valotukset.

----------


## Waltsu

Lankalauantain kuvausretki koostui pienimuotoisesta vuorenvalloituksesta sekä Uudenmaankadun liikenteen dokumentoinnista. Kuvasarjan päättää kuva Kaskenkadulta.

----------


## Waltsu

Kuvaajan askeleet veivät pääsiäissunnuntaina torilta kohti Pääskyvuorta ja kameraankin tallentui jokunen otos.

----------


## Waltsu

Kamera käveli 26.3.2008 omistajansa käsissä Orikedolta keskustaan mukavan pyryn saattelemana.

----------


## Waltsu

Ja 1.4.2008 ei ollut sitten enää tietoakaan lumesta. Kamera kierteli mm. Kaarinassa.

----------


## ressuu

> Ja 1.4.2008 ei ollut sitten enää tietoakaan lumesta. Kamera kierteli mm. Kaarinassa.


löytyykö sulta sitä kuvaa jonka otit Kupittaan Citymarketin luona Citybussin Iritzarista? samoihin aikoihin kun olet tuon Vainion kuvannut.

----------


## Waltsu

Eipä siitä julkaisukelpoista kuvaa tullut. Siihen kun änki muuta liikennettä väliin ja kun se liikenne ehti alta pois, niin zoomi olikin sitten liian isolla, joten osa Irizarista pääsi karkuun. Aina ei voi voittaa... Mutta ehkä sitten ensi kerralla!

----------


## ressuu

> Eipä siitä julkaisukelpoista kuvaa tullut. Siihen kun änki muuta liikennettä väliin ja kun se liikenne ehti alta pois, niin zoomi olikin sitten liian isolla, joten osa Irizarista pääsi karkuun. Aina ei voi voittaa... Mutta ehkä sitten ensi kerralla!


Mun täytyy yrittää ajaa sitten ensi kerralla hitaammin  :Laughing:

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäaikataulujen ensimmäistä viikkoa täällä, täällä ja täällä sekä vappuaaton liikennettä täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Partiolaisten kevätmarssi 4.5.2008 haittasi hiukan bussiliikennettäkin, mutta viivästykset olivat vain muutamien minuuttien mittaisia.

----------


## ressuu

SL-Autolinjat Scala #862 (tulossa Turkuun)

SL-Autolinjat Scalat (tulossa Turkuun)

Citybus Irizar VIP-900

Juha Jalo Oy Scalat ERF-879 ja ERF-842

Jalobus Smith TYI-622

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Millä kylkinumeroilla muut uudet Scalat on?

----------


## ressuu

> Millä kylkinumeroilla muut uudet Scalat on?


Olikohan noi nyt sitten #863 ja #864 en ole ihan varma kun en muista enää  :Laughing:  
Aiemmista SL-autolinjojen scalojen numeroista ei ole tietoa.

----------


## Waltsu

Pyörä kulki 24.5.2008 ja mies sen mukana. Kamerakin tuli välillä repusta esiin näine valotuksin.

----------


## Waltsu

Tällä kertaa vuorossa kuvakuusikko Ruissalon suunnalta.

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäkuuta sekä Paattisten, Hirvensalon ja Erikvallan suuntaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Sitten polkupyöräretki Paraisille, jolta vuodenvaihteessa katoaa sekä nimi että vaakuna. Kaarinakin menettää vaakunansa, mutta saa sentään pitää nimensä. Ja sitten ne kuvat.

----------


## Waltsu

Saaristotien busseja ja lauttoja sekä Högsarin lossi ym. täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Heinäkuun hajakuvat, elokuun hajakuvat ynnä kesän viimeinen lauantai, jolloin linja 99 yllätti kuvaajan ajamalla poikkeusreittiä Turkuhallilla pidetyn tapahtuman johdosta.

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuisen perjantaipäivän 17.10.2008 kuvia.

----------


## Waltsu

Pitkästä aikaa pienimuotoinen kuvasarja (16.2.2009).

----------


## Waltsu

Runosmäestä Satamaan kuvien kera.

----------


## Waltsu

Torin varrella Aurakadun pysäkeillä vaihdetaan kivet asfalttiin, ja töiden ajaksi bussit on häädetty Yliopistonkadulle. Pienimuotoinen kuvakavalkadi täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Kuvia syyskuulta ja tilaajavärityksestä.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kivan näköinen tilaajaväritys. En huomannut liikennöitsijän nimeä, onko se jossain kohtaa autoa?

----------


## Waltsu

Tuosta yksilöstä nimi vielä puuttuu, sille on oma paikkansa oven yläpuolella. Tämä kappale kuulunee numeron perusteella Muuriselle.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Olethan huomannut jo yhden "uuden värisen" auton liikenteessä, Muurisen 108:n.

----------


## Waltsu

Enpä ole huomannut. Jos ja kun sellainen liikenteessä on, niin eikö sitä voisi ihan havaintona tänne foorumille kirjata? 

(On se muuten merkillistä, että kun Tampereella on väärä Scala jollain Scala-linjalla, niin siitä heti raportoidaan, mutta kun Turussa tulee uusi kokonaan uusi tilaajaväritys käyttöön niin kukaan ei hiisku siitä sanallakaan...)

----------


## Waltsu

Lissä kuvei, mm. tilaajaväritteinen linjavuorovaunu. Syyskuun satokin hiukan täydentynyt. Ja Skanssissakin on kamera taannoin käynyt.

----------


## Waltsu

26.9.2009 Anderssonin viimeinen päivä linjalla 1, iltapäivän kalusto lentokentän suunnalla kuvattuna.

----------


## Waltsu

27.9.2009 LS-Liikennelinjojen ensimmäinen päivä linjalla 1, puolenpäivän kalustoa torin ja lentokentän välillä kuvattuna.

----------


## GT8N

Vähän töksähtää kun autossa koko perän peittävä mainos. Tilaajaväreihin kun mainostus ei sovi.

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuisia otoksia: Erikoislinjaa, tilapäisjärjestelyä, tulipalokiirettä, vähän vikaa, ihan tavallista elämää...

----------


## Waltsu

Joulukuu 2009, tammikuu 2010 ja lauantai 16.1.2010.

----------


## Waltsu

Laskiaistiistaina kamera kierteli ja päätyi lopulta Lausteelle - klik!

----------


## bussifriikki

Ai Ajokkeja on vielä liikenteessä? Voitteko sanoa millä linjalla ja milloinka, olisi kiva kuvata ittekkin  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Ajokin saa varmimmin kuvattua koululaislinjoilla 73 ja 74. Toisinaan myös viiskymppisten ruuhkavuoroissa torilta Hirvensaloon.

----------


## Waltsu

Harittua, Satavaa, Hirvensaloa 17.2.2010 täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Vielä jokunen koululaislinja ja Raisiosta nollaykkönen - kas tässä!

----------


## Waltsu

Lakko oli lyhyt, mutta kuvia kertyi jokunen, kas tässä!

----------


## Waltsu

Ensimmäinen Myllysillaton arkipäivä näytti tältä.

----------


## Waltsu

99:n reittiä jatkettiin 26.4.2010 Skanssista Uittamolle ja Ilpoisiin, kuvia sieltä huhtikuun kansiossa.

----------


## Waltsu

Vappuaattona ajeltiin taas poikkeusreiteillä, tällä kertaa kamera keskittyi Martinmäen linjoihin, jotka poikkesivat Myllysillasta johtuvilta poikkeusreiteiltään normaalireiteilleen... Kliks!

----------


## Waltsu

Pitkästä aikaa tein 29.6. pitemmän kuvauskierroksen, ja tulokset ovat nähtävissä täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Turussa järjestettiin autokilpailu keskellä kaupunkia, ja sehän vaikutti bussiliikenteeseenkin. Katso kuvat!

----------


## Waltsu

Syyskuun kuvissa mm. uusia ja vanhoja busseja ja reittejä.

----------


## Waltsu

Marraskuun satsissa enimmäkseen iltakuvia.

----------


## Waltsu

Hoo niinkuin Heinäkuu, Hirvensalo, Hybridi, Hamnen... olisiko vielä jopa Hurrituliaisia? Katsokaa täältä ja ihmetelkää! (Ja onhan tuolta löydettävissä ennen mainostamattomia kuviakin...)

----------


## Waltsu

DBTL eli Down by the Laituri taikka sitten Diverting Buses Through Linnankatu. Eli perinteisesti Itäinen Rantakatu muuttui festivaalialueeksi ja bussit siirtyivät tois pual jokke. Linjat 3, 9 ja 50-54 palasivat siis hetkeksi Myllysilta-poikkeusreitiltään lähes normaalille reitilleen. Tästä alkaa kuvasatsi.

----------


## Waltsu

Tulipa maaliskuussa suoritettua eräänlainen kuvausmaratoni: kuukauden jokaisena päivänä tuli otettua vähintään yksi joukkoliikenteeseen tai palokunnan hälytystehtävään liittyvä kuva. Turun lisäksi on myös Raisio ja Vantaa edustettuna.

Seuraavaa maratonia voisi harkita vaikkapa elokuulle, kun on pyörä alla ja pääsee loitommallekin kuvailemaan harvoin kulkevaa liikennettä. Mutta mitään en lupaa!

Maaliskuun 83 kuvan sarja löytyy täältä.

----------


## Waltsu

> Seuraavaa maratonia voisi harkita vaikkapa elokuulle - -


Ja sehän onnistui! Elokuun jokaisena päivänä kävin ottamassa bussikuvan tai useampia. Palokuntakuviakin on joukossa, mutta niitä en tällä kertaa tarvinnut maratonin suorittamiseen. Kuvakavalkadi löytyy täältä.

----------


## Waltsu

Syyskuinen kamera kiersi Turun lisäksi Raisiossa, Tampereella, Helsingissä ja Vantaalla. Klik!

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuun anti ei ole suuren suuri, mutta Turun ja Raision lisäksi kävin sentään ihan Jollaksessa saakka.

----------


## Waltsu

Marraskuun 15 kuvan satsin päättää Saramäen poistuva päätepysäkki sekä Citybussin nro 30.

----------


## Waltsu

Joulukuu 2013 on paketoitu, mukana myös Lahti sekä itäisen etelärannikon pikkukaupunkeja. Joulurauhanjulistuksen aikaiset poikkeusreitit ovat nekin edustettuna.

Ja tammikuu 2014 on avattu uudenvuodenjuhlijoiden kotiinkuljetuskuvilla.

----------


## Waltsu

Tammikuun kuvastoon pääsi bussien lisäksi naapuritaloon hyökänneen palokunnan kalustoakin, ja helmikuussa kamera kävi mm. Joensuussa kuvaamassa turkulaisia lehtoslaisia.

----------


## Waltsu

Maaliskuu 2014 on paketissa ja tällä kertaa kaikki kuvat yhtä lukuun ottamatta ovat Turusta.

----------


## Waltsu

Huhtikuun kuvaston kantavana teemana on pääsiäisen jälkeen tapahtuvat muutokset: liikennöitsijöitä vaihtuu, linjojen reittejä ja niiden numeroitakin muutetaan. Ennen-kuvat on nyt otettu - tulevalla viikolla alkaa sitten jälkeen-kuvien napsiminen.

----------


## Waltsu

Huhtikuun kuvasto on valmis, ja niitä jälkeen-kuvia on jo jonkin verran. Ne alkavat tästä.

----------


## JSL

http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/H.../sl_862-22.jpg vielä noi maantien väriset (siniset) kantatien merkit vilahtelee  :Smile:  Ellei sitten parisenkymmentä vuotta sitten päälle liimattu tai niitattu uusi numero ole pudonnut. Pitkän aikaa oli myös Ohikulkutiellä Raumalle johtavalla kaistalla sininen 8 joka alunperin on jo ollut vääränlainen. Pitää antaa kehut kuvaajalle täkäläisen linjuriarjen taltioimisesta!  :Smile:  Hyvä palata tuonne katsomaan että millaisia ne linjurit silloin ja silloin olikaan kun ei aina itse jaksa muistaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Kiitokset kehuista! Yhtenä punaisena lankanani on kuvata busseja turkulaisessa maisemassa niin, että busseista vähemmän kiinnostuneetkin saattavat saada kuvista jotain irti. Kenties he jopa palaavat myöhemmin katsomaan, millaisia maisemat ovat olleet vuonna 2014. Ja bussithan viettävät arkensa ja pyhänsäkin tien päällä ja suurimmaksi osaksi keskustan ulkopuolella - niinpä niitä pitää siellä kuvatakin!

Tuon sinisen kantatien huomasin itsekin vasta pari päivää kuvan ottamisen jälkeen, joten sen ikuistaminen oli täysi vahinko...

----------


## Waltsu

Toukokuu 2014 pitää sisällään mm. vaihtelevaa säätä, poikkeusreittejä sekä uusia ja kadonneita linjanumeroita. Edustettuina ovat Turun eri kolkkien lisäksi Tampere, Kaarina ja Raisio.

----------


## Karosa

> Toukokuu 2014 pitää sisällään


Hienoja kuvia sinulla.  :Smile:  Erityisesti pisti silmään alla oleva, on muuten jännä väritys, mistä alkujaan?
http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/T.../tb_mlt662.jpg

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Hienoja kuvia sinulla.  Erityisesti pisti silmään alla oleva, on muuten jännä väritys, mistä alkujaan?
> http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/T.../tb_mlt662.jpg


Ruotsista uiskennellut 2004 volvo I-Shiftillä  :Wink:  Lehtisen Linjan auto

----------


## kuukanko

> mistä alkujaan?


Värit on Orusttrafikenin. Bussmicken kuvia

----------


## bussifriikki

> mistä alkujaan?





> Värit on Orusttrafikenin. Bussmicken kuvia


Kyllä, Orusttrafiken #106 eli UPU597

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäkuussa kamerani kiersi kymmenessä kunnassa/kaupungissa, ja kuvat ovat vain yhden klikkauksen päässä!

----------


## Waltsu

Heinäkuun kuvastossa tieliikennettä, vesiliikennettä ja vetistä tieliikennettä yhdeksän kunnan alueelta.

----------


## Waltsu

Elokuun kuvaston otsikoksi käynee _Something old, something new, something borrowed, something blue._

----------


## Waltsu

77 syyskuista kuvaa täällä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> 77 syyskuista kuvaa täällä.


Olet löytänyt monta hienoa kuvauspaikkaa Itä-Helsingistä!  :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

> Olet löytänyt monta hienoa kuvauspaikkaa Itä-Helsingistä!


Kiitoksia! Mieluummin neljä kuvaa sivummalta kuin neljäkymmentä Itäkeskuksen terminaalista...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/Syyskuu/nob_633.jpg

Ei taida pahemmin HSL:n väritystä nähdä Vartioharjussa. Nyt on sentään uudehko bussi linjalla, mutta normaalisti olen kuullut linjaa säännöllisesti käyttäviltä, että Nobina ajaa suunnilleen vanhinta kalustoaan linjalla 97v. ei taida pahemmin tuolta päin lähteä palautetta HSL:lle.

----------


## Bussipoika

> http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/Syyskuu/nob_633.jpg
> 
> Ei taida pahemmin HSL:n väritystä nähdä Vartioharjussa. Nyt on sentään uudehko bussi linjalla, mutta normaalisti olen kuullut linjaa säännöllisesti käyttäviltä, että Nobina ajaa suunnilleen vanhinta kalustoaan linjalla 97v. ei taida pahemmin tuolta päin lähteä palautetta HSL:lle.


Hä? Nyt en kyllä voi allekirjoittaa... Ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 90% IK:n liityntälinjojen autoista on VDL:tä ja max. 10% Volvo 8700:aa. Ruuhka-aikana saattaa 1-2 City L:tä tulla ajoon...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hä? Nyt en kyllä voi allekirjoittaa...


No, hyvä näin. Luotan toki harrastajan ja dokumentoijan sanaan enemmän kuin kuulopuheisiin. Tähän on saattanut toki tulla muutostakin 97v:n aloitusajoista lähtien, jolloin näitä juoruja tuolta suunnalta paljon kuulin. Ja toisaalta myös ymmärtääkseni monen kohdalla liityntälinjan käyttö eräällä alueella on vähentynyt ja kävely Puotilan metrikselle lisääntynyt sieltä ajoilta, eli mahdollinen muutos kaluston suhteen on saattanut jäädä osalta huomaamatta.

----------


## Bussipoika

> No, hyvä näin. Luotan toki harrastajan ja dokumentoijan sanaan enemmän kuin kuulopuheisiin. Tähän on saattanut toki tulla muutostakin 97v:n aloitusajoista lähtien, jolloin näitä juoruja tuolta suunnalta paljon kuulin. Ja toisaalta myös ymmärtääkseni monen kohdalla liityntälinjan käyttö eräällä alueella on vähentynyt ja kävely Puotilan metrikselle lisääntynyt sieltä ajoilta, eli mahdollinen muutos kaluston suhteen on saattanut jäädä osalta huomaamatta.


Ennen uutta sopimuskautta (1.1.2013) linjalla 97V (tai oikeastaan kaikilla IK:n liityntälinjoilla) saattoi nähdä kaikkea mahdollista Säfflen ja Scalan väliltä, mutta nyt VDL:t ovat ajaneet erittäin ison osan lähdöistä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja ruuhka-aikanakin.

----------


## Miska

> Ennen uutta sopimuskautta (1.1.2013) linjalla 97V (tai oikeastaan kaikilla IK:n liityntälinjoilla) saattoi nähdä kaikkea mahdollista Säfflen ja Scalan väliltä, mutta nyt VDL:t ovat ajaneet erittäin ison osan lähdöistä ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella ja ruuhka-aikanakin.


Ylipäänsä Nobinalla on Itä-Helsingissä linjoilla 79-83 ja 92-97 varsin uutta kalustoa. Vanhimmat vakisijoitetut autot ovat 06-mallisia, mutta suurin osa kalustosta on vuosimallia 2012-2014.

----------


## Waltsu

> http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2014/H.../sl_862-22.jpg vielä noi maantien väriset (siniset) kantatien merkit vilahtelee  Ellei sitten parisenkymmentä vuotta sitten päälle liimattu tai niitattu uusi numero ole pudonnut


Kyllä siitä taitaa olla se keltainen lappu pudonnut, sillä vuonna 2005 se vielä oli paikallaan!

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuun kuvasatsi alkaa Porvoosta ja päätyy Kaarinan, Tampereen, Turun ja Raision kautta Helsinkiin.

----------


## Waltsu

Turku, Kaarina, Tampere, Masku = Marraskuu 2014

----------


## Waltsu

Joulukuu 2014 on paketissa, ja vuotta 2015 olen jo sitäkin aloitellut uudenvuodenyön liikennettä kuvaten.

----------


## Waltsu

Ja niin on kuukausi taas vaihtunut, tammikuun kuvat, olkaa hyvät!

(Tiedän, tiedän... aivan liian monta kuvaa torilta!)

----------


## Waltsu

Helmikuun kuvastossa olen jättänyt Kauppatorin rauhaan. Harvat torinvieruskuvat dokumentoivat Eerikinkadun kaivannon etenemistä. Muuten on kamera kiertänyt ihan Liedossa ja Rymättylässä saakka.

----------


## Waltsu

Siitä sitten elokuun 2015 kuvia, ja mainostamatta jääneet kuukaudet osaatte varmaan itse kukin omatoimisesti löytää...

----------


## Waltsu

Siinä sulle syyskuuta, lokakuukin liikkeellä.

----------


## Waltsu

Mennyt marraskuu, jäänyt joulukuu, tuleva tammikuu (tai eihän se enää tule - se on jo!).

----------


## Waltsu

Runsaan kuuden vuoden tauon jälkeen aktivoidun tännekin mainostamaan kuviani: Maaliskuun 2022 kuvasato löytyy täältä ja viksuina ihmisinä varmaan löydätte myös mainostamatta jääneet kuukausikuvastot helmikuusta 2016 alkaen...

----------


## Waltsu

Huhtikuu ei ollut hutikuu, kuvasin vähintään yhden kuvan joka päivä - parhaana päivänä seitsemän. Kuviin pääset tästä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Huhtikuu ei ollut hutikuu, kuvasin vähintään yhden kuvan joka päivä - parhaana päivänä seitsemän. Kuviin pääset tästä.


Hyvät kuvat.
Siinä missä Waltsu kuvasi vähintään yhden bussikuvan Turun seudulla huhtikuun jokaisena päivänä, minä taas otin huhtikuun jokaisen bussikuvani (Föli / Turku) yhtenä päivänä. Niitä taas pääsee katsomaan tästä ja tästä.

----------


## Waltsu

Toukokuu oli samanlainen touhukuu kuin huhtikuukin: vähintään yksi bussikuva päivässä. Mukaan mahtui myös rautateitä, palokuntaa ja jokiliikennettä. Paikkakuntina Turku, Raisio, Kaarina, Parainen ja Salo.

https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/

----------


## Waltsu

Kesäkuussa kamerani kävi ihmettelemässä mm. Savonlinjan viimeisiä päiviä Lausteen linjoilla sekä alihankintaa TuKLin linjoilla. https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Waltsu

Heinäkuun 2022 paketissa Helsinkiä, Kuopiota, Naantalia, Nauvoa, Raisiota ja Turkua. https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Hein%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Waltsu

Elokuun kuvastossa bussien lisäksi jokunen juna (nyttemmin korvattu busseilla) ja onpa siellä yksi paloautokin. https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Elokuu/

----------


## Waltsu

Syyskuu ja lokakuukin jo meni. Lokakuussa keskityin toriparkkityömaan väistöreittien muistokuviin.

----------


## Waltsu

Joulukuussa tulin ihmetelleeksi mm. länsimetroa ja sen asemaseutujen bussiliikennettä sekä parin vuoden koronatauon jälkeen jouluaaton poikkeusreittejä. Tulin myös ottaneeksi linjan 702 muistokuvat ennen sen muuttumista linjoiksi 720-723.

https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/Joulukuu/

----------

